# 2012 Orlando Magic Draft Prospects



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

*Primary Needs*
PG
SF

*Primary Targets*
_PG_
Kendall Marshall
Austin Rivers
Tony Wroten
Damien Lillard
Marcus Teague
Scott Machado

_SF_
Perry Jones III
Terrence Jones
Moe Harkless
Jeremy Lamb
Terrence Ross
Evan Fourneir
Will Barton
Draymond Green
Jeff Taylor
Jared Cunningham


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Jonathan Givony ‏ @DraftExpress
According to @SpearsNBAYahoo, Quincy Miller has changed his mind and has elected to enter the draft. Will hire Dwon Clifton as his agent.






DX currently has Miller going #18, NBA.com has him #22 (Magic are currently selecting @ #19). 

His game drew alot of comparisons to Kevin Durant in High School, and until an ACL injury kept him out of alot of tournaments his senior year he had ALOT of buzz. He didn't have a great freshman campaign, but on pure upside alone he could be a steal @ 19.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Here's what some of the more popular mocks have to say:

http://www.mynbadraft.com/2012-NBA-Mock-Draft - ORL: Moultrie - 6'11 220 PF/C
http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...round-mock-with-ideal-prospects-for-each-team - ORL: Q. Miller - 6'9 200 SG/SF
http://nbadraft.net/2012mock_draft - ORL: Henson - 6'11 220 PF/C
http://walterfootball.com/nbadraft2012mock_1.php - ORL: Kendall Marshall - 6'4 180 PG
http://www.draftexpress.com/nba-mock-draft/2012/ - ORL: Marcus Teague - 6'2 179 PG
http://www.nba.com/2012/news/features/scott_howard_cooper/04/04/mock-draft-2/index.html - ORL: Moultrie - 6'11 220 PF/C


----------

